# OBS Crius Plus



## skola (19/5/16)

*






Product introduction*

OBS Crius Plus RTA is an overall upgrade rebuildable tank with 5.8ml e-liquid capacity. It is made of 304 high-strength stainless steel and food grade quartz glass with heat-resistance. It has 25mm in diameter and 66.2mm in length. OBS Crius Plus RTA adopts 18mm huge deck with classic velocity style and innovative quad coil design. The coils has dual coil and quadruple coil of clapton. It uses 360 degree visible glass tube, top-side filling, juice flow control and top-bottom airflow. With full glass window and detachable design, OBS Crius Plus RTA will bring you strong vapor and diachronous vaping experenice.



1×CRIUS PLUS TANK
1× RTA ACCESSORY SERIES BAG
1× SPARE GLASS
1. Polishing/ High Temperature Decal Technology
2. 360 Degree Visible Tank
3. Classical and Fashionable Apperance
4. Top-side Filling
5. Juice Flow Control for 100% PG / VG
6. Top-bottom Airflow
7. Dual and Quadruple Coil Rebuild Deck
8. Rebuildable and Detachable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola (19/5/16)

STRONG!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Looks epic!


----------



## Sharief623 (19/5/16)

Does anyone know when will it be here in S.A? I must get me one


----------

